# test level is high but just not feeling it...



## mh82sd (May 16, 2016)

Looking for a little feed back, I'm about a year into self administered trt after blood work showed me at 132ng/dl. I'm 34 low body fat. I started off with 200 Mgs of treasure coast pharmacies cyp. A week And that had me around +-1500 ng/do and I felt amazing! Head was clear, energy/sex drive was through the roof and aches/pains from training were gone. It got super humid and I broke out like crazy so I dropped down to 150mgs a week and cleared up a bit and it started cooling off. My source was a pain in the ass so I picked up some global anabolics cyp from another source and gradually felt like shit again and figured it was underdosed from reviews so bumped it to 400mgs a week and feel a little better. I'm at 1690 ng/dl total test  right now, Estrodial is 59.2 which doesn't sound like anything to worry about. I got a few things in my personal life bringing me down a bit but WTF? Is my body just getting used to the higher levels? I need that boost back!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2016)

get the 59 down to 20.400mg of test should put u way over 1690.Gonna have to get a better source


----------



## mh82sd (May 16, 2016)

I'm definitely looking for a better source that is more responsive than my first one...ill look into finding an AI, guess that's one more thing I have to worry about being underdosed or bunk&#55357;&#56850;. I'm thinking about a test only cycle anyway.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2016)

Definitely get that e2 down.


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2016)

get the est down and x2 on needing another source..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2016)

What the Bros said x2.

What kind of AI you running Mate?


----------



## mh82sd (May 16, 2016)

I haven't been using an AI. The last time I checked my estro I was at about 1500 ng/dl and my Estrodial was at 37 up from 34 before I started my trt. It was in the range on test. Is mid 30s a little high for that test level?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 16, 2016)

Bundy u really think 400 should put him way over 1600? Doesn't seem THAT low for 400mg. I know everyone is different. Gear might be a little underdosed


----------



## mh82sd (May 16, 2016)

I was at 1500 with 200 Mgs of the treasure coast cyp.


----------



## Dex (May 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bundy u really think 400 should put him way over 1600? Doesn't seem THAT low for 400mg. I know everyone is different. Gear might be a little underdosed



A bit underdosed, yes. I was just at 1340 on 200mg.


----------



## mh82sd (May 17, 2016)

The global anabolics is considerately lighter than the treasure coast. Do you guys find the lighter stuff to be underdosed?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2016)

Dex said:


> A bit underdosed, yes. I was just at 1340 on 200mg.



Yeah most guys will be around 900-1000 with 200mgs. 1340 is pretty nice though. Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2016)

I think so 1600 seems lowvfor 400.  ive seen guys get 3k off 500mg


----------



## Dex (May 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah most guys will be around 900-1000 with 200mgs. 1340 is pretty nice though. Lol



It was a typo, meant 1140. But everyone reacts differently. For him to go from 132 natty to 1500 on 200mg is craziness. I let you know what my test level is on 500mg of my current gear when I bump it. I am thinking it will be close to 3k like Bundy said.


----------



## mh82sd (May 17, 2016)

You are right, I pulled that first lab up again. It was 1296, 2 days after I pinned. I was thinking it was 1496 for some reason. Should have double checked that before I started making these crazy claims. None the less I sure felt a lot better then.


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah most guys will be around 900-1000 with 200mgs. 1340 is pretty nice though. Lol


im on 200mg test cyp a week, 250iu hcg twice a week. I tested 3 days after last pin and level was 2044. the first labs I took after starting trt I did 2 days after last pin and it was 2157. I know everyone reacts differently but damn. why is mine so high? before starting trt my level was 337 on androgel so we went to injections.. craziness!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 17, 2016)

bigdog said:


> im on 200mg test cyp a week, 250iu hcg twice a week. I tested 3 days after last pin and level was 2044. the first labs I took after starting trt I did 2 days after last pin and it was 2157. I know everyone reacts differently but damn. why is mine so high? before starting trt my level was 337 on androgel so we went to injections.. craziness!



You're testing so high bc your dose is too high for TRT purposes. You can scale back on the dose


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're testing so high bc your dose is too high for TRT purposes. You can scale back on the dose


we did scale it back to half to see what the labs do doc. I can say that I can feel the difference a lot!


----------



## DF (May 17, 2016)

Double post! Dammit!


----------



## DF (May 17, 2016)

bigdog said:


> we did scale it back to half to see what the labs do doc. I can say that I can feel the difference a lot!



Stop testing so close after the pin.  Get labs on the day your next pin is due.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2016)

get some stane asap.  that should really help


----------

